# Report on my party last weekend



## JohnT (Oct 19, 2012)

This year, I closed down my wine making club for a much needed break. I did end up making a little wine with my brother, but that was all. 

Some of the members of my group had come to me and ask if I planned to at least do something on the social order. The wine crush was more about having a get-together then it was about making wine. 

I thought that this was great. Those that asked that question really got what it was all about. It made me proud. 

In years past, I used to throw "tasting parties" during the off-season. The concept is that everybody brough 2 of there favorite store bought wine, keeping the price around $20 per bottle. We then would spend the evening tasting each wine. The ultimate goal was to discover one of those reasonably priced "gems". We would also compare homemade wine to see how it stacks up. 

What a great time. The gem of the evening was a french bordeux priced at $10. It was fanfreakintastic! I quickly rushed out and bought a case. 

The only down side was the one person in my group that is my "scourge" (Dan's term). He was the one and only person to have a hissy fit because he wasn't making wine this year. He has taken to being very passive/agressive in an attempt to lash out at me. 

When I sent the invite to all members, I left him off of the CC list. This guy is hell bent on sucking all of the fun out of winemaking and I wasn't going to give him the chance of sucking all of the fun out of the party. 

Well, here is what happened. He found out about the e-mail and send one of his own to each and every member in my group. This includes my coworkers (who only showed up once at crush), friends and family. His e-mail asked if he was invited and if we are still friends, but in a very insulting way. This is after he robbed the winery of some equipment and then flaunted it weeks later. He knew that he was not invited. He just wanted to send out an e-mail to everybody in order to get under my skin.

Taking the high road, I did not justify the e-mail with a response. When he realized that there was no reaction from me, he sent out a second e-mail with a forged response by me saying that he was invited. Luckily for him, he did not show at the party.

The moral of the story... Do be such a nice guy.


----------



## g8keeper (Oct 19, 2012)

JohnT said:


> This year, I closed down my wine making club for a much needed break. I did end up making a little wine with my brother, but that was all.
> 
> Some of the members of my group had come to me and ask if I planned to at least do something on the social order. The wine crush was more about having a get-together then it was about making wine.
> 
> ...


 

good for you, john....i'm glad you party was a complete success, lots of fun, and you didn't let the scourge get under your skin and ruin the fun....sever since i began drinking and making wine i realized you didn't have to spend a fortune in order to find a very appealing and drinkable wine....seems to me the higher priced wine aren't necessarily better by any means, but then again maybe that's because i have humble tastes....lol..


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 19, 2012)

Good story John! Am wondering if your "scourge" lives in the Westchester, NY area...... 

Enquiring minds want to know the name your $10 French Bordeaux blend. I like a cheap French date every now and again... LOL!


----------



## Julie (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing JohnT, I enjoyed your story. And I'm sure you know in time he will go away, lol, it might take awhile but he will.


----------



## robie (Oct 19, 2012)

Good story. Hang tough with that guy.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 19, 2012)

Chateau le matin cru 2005.


The only wine at the party that folks told one another... Hey, you gotta try this.


----------



## joea132 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation. That'll go on the date night list.


----------



## robie (Oct 19, 2012)

JohnT said:


> Chateau le matin cru 2005.
> 
> 
> The only wine at the party that folks told one another... Hey, you gotta try this.




WOW! A 2005 for under $10. I will have to try it, myself.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 19, 2012)

John you got to remind me on this one..._The only down side was the one person in my group that is my "scourge" (Dan's term)._

Hats off to you buddy for handling a touchy situation and having it work out ok. For sure I will have to check out the 
Chateau le matin cru 2005. It's got to rated up there with Welches, right? Seriously I wished you lived closer this way, I think I would enjoy being part of your group.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 20, 2012)

Dan,youd be the 1 John was worried about showing up!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 20, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Dan,youd be the 1 John was worried about showing up!!!!!!! LOL


  You might be right. You know I would throw some Welches in a commercial bottle with a little oak and Johm would pick it as an excellent wine. WOW, wouldn't that P!&& him off! LOL that would be soooo cool!


----------



## Deezil (Oct 20, 2012)

Or go the opposite with that.... Put the Welches label on the best bottle in the house, and watch all night as John avoids it like the plague 

 John, you're a good sport bud, thanks for all the welches laughs


----------



## JohnT (Oct 22, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> John you got to remind me on this one..._The only down side was the one person in my group that is my "scourge" (Dan's term)._
> 
> Hats off to you buddy for handling a touchy situation and having it work out ok. For sure I will have to check out the
> Chateau le matin cru 2005. It's got to rated up there with Welches, right? Seriously I wished you lived closer this way, I think I would enjoy being part of your group.


 
not you, but member DANH.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 22, 2012)

Deez/Dan, COMMON NOW!!!!! 

Dan, If you are ever in northern NJ, let me know and I'll have you over!

No welches please. (a fella's got to have his standards).


----------



## g8keeper (Oct 22, 2012)

JohnT said:


> Deez/Dan, COMMON NOW!!!!!
> 
> Dan, If you are ever in norther NJ, let me know and I'll have you over!
> 
> No wleches please. (a fella's got to have his standards).


 
ok....if not welch's, john, then how about either old orchard or ocean spray???.....lol....


----------



## JohnT (Oct 22, 2012)

STOP PICKING ON ME!! 

(There is never a moderator around when you need one). 

look, I'll make a deal... 

If I can get my hands on one of those hugarian wine thieves, then I will only say good things about welches from this point forward....

SAN-TA-BABY, BRING-ME-A-HUN-GAR-I-AN-THIEF, DA-DA.........


----------



## Deezil (Oct 22, 2012)

JohnT said:


> STOP PICKING ON ME!!
> 
> (There is never a moderator around when you need one). .



Oh, trust me, its not that we're not here, its just that we're in on it too   



JohnT said:


> look, I'll make a deal...
> 
> If I can get my hands on one of those hugarian wine thieves, then I will only say good things about welches from this point forward....
> 
> SAN-TA-BABY, BRING-ME-A-HUN-GAR-I-AN-THIEF, DA-DA.........



And if i get my hands on one, you'll never hear me mention Welches again 

And for some reason, i pictured Marilyn... But she had this deep, husky, accented voice


----------



## Julie (Oct 22, 2012)

Dan, Deezil THAT IS ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

JohnT, I"m sorry they are giving you such a rough time, they have no idea on how to make a good Welch's wine! I can call you know who to help you out if you really want a welch's wine, 

Remember I'm there for ya JohnT


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 22, 2012)

..but at least we fight nice, just like brothers!


----------



## JohnT (Oct 23, 2012)

Julie said:


> Dan, Deezil THAT IS ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> JohnT, I"m sorry they are giving you such a rough time, they have no idea on how to make a good Welch's wine! I can call you know who to help you out if you really want a welch's wine,
> 
> Remember I'm there for ya JohnT


 

GEEE, Thanks Julie. That makes me feel a whole lot better!


On a completely unrelated topic, Here is a new dartboard I found.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 23, 2012)

Hummm, me thinks John likes to get the last word in.....just saying


----------



## Arne (Oct 24, 2012)

JohnT said:


> GEEE, Thanks Julie. That makes me feel a whole lot better!
> 
> 
> On a completely unrelated topic, Here is a new dartboard I found.


 

LOL, John. Don't get mad, get even. Arne.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 24, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Hummm, me thinks John likes to get the last word in.....just saying


 

I do not......


----------

